# Lina's old photos



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey guys, I love the present but I also love the past! This is dedicated to Lina because of her birthday! The breeder told us that she was hatched in late July 2008. I can't be sure of the exact date, but we're going to celebrate it anyway 
Here she is with one of her babies, back in 2011 

A good mother 

she gave us the first babies

and second time - total 7

with departed husband Lino

Happy 6th birthday Lina!  I've never had a pet for so long before and I love you to bits!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Aw, happy birthday, Lina! What a good birdie you are  I love the little blue babies she and Lino had  Lots of good memories.*


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Awww Bless you Lina.

Happy birthday beautiful lady. May you have a long and a beautiful life.
:birthday:


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday beautiful Lina, May you have many more!!! She is very beautiful Despina


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Happy 6th hatchday, Lina!! Here's to many more happy years and celebrations to come! arty3: 
I loved seeing your old pics of Lina with her beautiful babies and of course, your gorgeous boy Lino.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Happy birthday Lina :birthday:


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

these photos are adorable Despina! 
Happy Hatchday Lina!


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday, lovely Lina. You have a beautiful family. Let's celebrate the day.


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

arty::birthday:
Happy birthday Lina!
Lovely pictures and lots of fond memories  May she have many more!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Happy, Happy Hatchday Beautiful Lina!!

You and your Momma have lots of wonderful memories and I'm wishing you many more years of happiness together.*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*aww she is beautiful and makes gorgeous babies!! *


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Aww Lina thanks you guys so much!she is my little human  a smart,beautiful girl and member of our family


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Lina is wonderful...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

jonah said:


> Lina is wonderful...


Thanks Randy  she's my little bug


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Aww, happy birthday Lina! :clap: arty:


----------

